
Stop the inclusion of proprietary licenses in Creative Commons 4.0 - zoowar
http://freeculture.org/blog/2012/08/27/stop-the-inclusion-of-proprietary-licenses-in-creative-commons-4-0/
======
JoeAltmaier
I help run a game club, where we design card games. We've abandoned Creative
Commons because no license allows selling cards containing their images.

It seems to me that this proposed change might allow us to use Creative
Commons licensed images, which would certainly accelerate our path to market.

~~~
dublinben
Are you not able to use images that are CC (not NC) licensed? If you're trying
to sell a game, you should probably be paying to license your artwork.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Exactly; but CC has no pay-for-commercial license.

~~~
gioele
It works in a different way: the CC licences tell you what you can do without
asking permission. All the things that are not permitted by the licence can be
directly discussed with the rights' holder.

So, if you see a CC-BY-ND piece of work and you want to use it for commercial
purposes you mail the author and ask them for permission, maybe offering some
money in exchange.

This is the "dual licensing" principles that allow GPL software to be used in
proprietary buying from the rights' holder an additional licence that covers
what is forbidden by the public licence. MySQL and Qt are famous example of
this licensing regime. The only practical problem is that there is no
standardised way to express the additional rights one can buy outside the
basic licence. The "CC plus" initiative tried to address this problem but it
seems that it is no longer developed.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Right; we need upward of 500 art pieces; CC is not going to work for us.

~~~
gioele
It is not CC that is not working for your; you have (understandable) problems
dealing with 500 authors that do not share an agency.

CC images (BY-SA) could becoming a nice source of revenue thanks to Flickr
(discovery) and their recent deal with Getty images (agency and rights
bookkeeping). Right now Getty does not accept CC images, but once they will do
this will greatly simplify the job of people that want to licence content
without dealing directly with the authors.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Well of course. If CC is to be any good for us, it has to be that agency. And
it isn't. So those authors don't get our money.

